# new to gps



## keller625 (Dec 18, 2009)

after gettin "lost" going in to my stand on wmas a couple times this year, my dad has decided to get me a handheld gps for xmas. im new to gps, and dont know anyone else who has them, so i dont realy understand what im reading while shopping online. i saw one unit that required xm satelite that was 15$ a month, there not all like that are they!? how do you get maps for your gps? do they have maps for everywhere?are they free?

ive been looking at the garmin etrex h without a map, or the garmin etrex venture with a map, if getting and using the maps isnt too difficult or expensive

any help would be greatly appreciate

if you have used another unit and think i should look into that also let me know, im not sold on the other two, they just seem like what im looking for.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 19, 2009)

You don't need to pay any fees to use GPS. Your tax dollars at work! The Venture is the one I had picked out. Ended up geting something different, but I thought the Venture looked like the most bang4$. Can't say for sure, since I ended  up with a different model. The trick when using it is to mark plenty of waypoints as you walk thru the woods. As for maps, the base map that comes with the unit will have major roads and water. If you want topos, you have to buy them on CD, then upload the ones you want to the GPS unit. If you go to the Garmin website, they let you compare several models.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 20, 2009)

*I heard*

you can get lost, using a GPS, if the batteries go dead.  

Nothing like climbing down a tree at dark, and the batteries don't work.   Let's a hunter know what lost is.  

Seems the check list for backup batteries keeps going up for the modern hunter.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 20, 2009)

free GPS maps for Garmin

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/

Check out before you buy maps.

I just downloaded GA topo and it's great!!!


----------



## rongohio (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm on my third Garmin now and I know a lot of folks with a lot of different GPSes.  Garmins are the best, and the GPSMAP 60CSX is the best of the best in terms of performance.  It doesn't have all the high-tech bells and whistles of some of the newer models, but it's the best at picking up signal under tree canopy and in rocky areas.  No subscription is needed.  It comes with a very basic U.S. highway map built in, but you can download other maps from other sources too.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Dec 29, 2009)

rongohio said:


> I'm on my third Garmin now and I know a lot of folks with a lot of different GPSes.  Garmins are the best, and the GPSMAP 60CSX is the best of the best in terms of performance.  It doesn't have all the high-tech bells and whistles of some of the newer models, but it's the best at picking up signal under tree canopy and in rocky areas.  No subscription is needed.  It comes with a very basic U.S. highway map built in, but you can download other maps from other sources too.



This same model was suggested to me from another member. I have the e trex basic model and it lost the signal early in the season with heavy clouds and tree canopy. I'll be looking at the 60 CSX too.
I would still carry a compass for back up and be prepared to use it. Meaning look at it before you leave the truck.


----------

